# The Bell Tree Turns 13!



## Jeremy (Dec 19, 2017)

Happy TBT Birthday everyone, the forum is now thirteen years old! We've come a long way since our humble beginnings in 2004. This past year was especially packed with a ton of events and, despite the lack of new Animal Crossing games to play lately, we hope you've found many things to do around the forum. 

In celebration of TBT's thirteenth birthday, the Tasty Cake will be on sale for only 13 bells. Not only that, but our current Christmas event will be going into super raffle mode! First, today's Advent Calendar item will give you the chance to win a Special Snowflake collectible. In addition, the 12 Days of Collectibles event will be drawing _two _winners later today. Be sure to participate in both of these raffles while wishing for that extra birthday luck.

We hope you will continue enjoying this final event of 2017 and have a happy holiday in the coming week. Thank you to all of the members who have been a part of the community, both new and old, as well as our hardworking staff!


----------



## cornimer (Dec 19, 2017)

Happy birthday TBT, and thanks to all the staff who make this place so great!


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 19, 2017)

OOOH First page hype. Happy bday TBT!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2017)

Ayy happy birthday!

And yesh grabbed my raffle tickets, hoping for some luck =D


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 19, 2017)

Happy 13th birthday TBT!

I remember back when it turned 10, we had a TBT Fair over the event.


----------



## SugaKookiesAndTae (Dec 19, 2017)

Happy Birthday!
I just realised me and the bell tree are the same age lmao


----------



## Jacob (Dec 19, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mitfy (Dec 19, 2017)

wow, happy birthday tbt! thank you staff for making this site so fun


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 19, 2017)

yay! tbt is the same age as me


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 19, 2017)

This is great! An amazing forum, for an amazing game! Here's to 13 more!


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 19, 2017)

13, eh?  It's definitely time for the Bell Tree Forums to start wearing deodorant...


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 19, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> 13, eh?  It's definitely time for the Bell Tree Forums to start wearing deodorant...



That's just Jeremy. He can't help it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 19, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> That's just Jeremy. He can't help it.



Well I dunno if deodorant can take care of Jeremy's problem...


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 19, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> That's just Jeremy. He can't help it.



What? I thought it was Tom...


----------



## Justin (Dec 19, 2017)

Happy birthday TBT!


----------



## Sweetened Poison (Dec 19, 2017)

Happy Birthday TBT!
I'm so glad I came back this year :3
(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ ​


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 19, 2017)

what? no special birthday event?  not even a contest?  

anyways happy birthday tbt


----------



## Justin (Dec 20, 2017)

Cross-post for the snowflake raffle winner...



Justin said:


> Oh but... you're probably looking for the Special Snowflake raffle winner aren't you?
> 
> I've got it right here!
> 
> ...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 20, 2017)

can't wait for the forum to start mouthing off


----------



## dedenne (Dec 20, 2017)

Happy birthday tbt!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Well I dunno if deodorant can take care of Jeremy's problem...



Lmao, yeah probably need something stronger for the poo


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 20, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> can't wait for the forum to start mouthing off



whattaya mean, "start?!?"


----------



## seliph (Dec 20, 2017)

The Bell Tree Forums just told me it had intimate relations with my mother and called me gay on xbox live


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 20, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> 13, eh?  It's definitely time for the Bell Tree Forums to start wearing deodorant...





gyro said:


> The Bell Tree Forums just told me it had intimate relations with my mother and called me gay on xbox live



ok i am slightly offended


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2017)

I can't wait til TBT is 16, then we gotta watch for it on the road


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I can't wait til TBT is 16, then we gotta watch for it on the road



haha it has to pass the driving test first


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 20, 2017)

I remember when The Bell Tree was just 4. Time sure flies!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 21, 2017)

just 5 years more and the bell tree forums will be legal 

happy (LATE OMFG) birthday tbt!


----------



## ALinkToThePast (Dec 21, 2017)

13 whole years? Wow... Thabks to everybody for keeping this website alive all these years! Here?s to 13 more!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 22, 2017)

Still not old enough to party... such a pity.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 22, 2017)

Tanukki said:


> just 5 years more and the bell tree forums will be legal
> 
> happy (LATE OMFG) birthday tbt!



What was that first part...?


----------



## himeki (Dec 22, 2017)

Sounds about right.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 22, 2017)

God, puberty is gonna be a *****. Congrats, to the being the best animal crossing forum around!


----------



## Diancie (Dec 23, 2017)

Welcome to your awkward teenage stage, TBT! This is really such a friendly and fun site with so many activities. I'm glad I got to talk to many members over the years!


----------



## cookiefan94 (Dec 23, 2017)

Happy birthday, Bell Tree!  I am so happy to be a new member.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 23, 2017)

alive for 13 years too long


----------



## Barbara (Dec 24, 2017)

Wow, The Bell Tree could be my mother! If I was born 20 years later.


----------

